# Stranded man eats his own dog to survive



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

Only found out about this story today, by chance. Have any of you seen this?

Man eats beloved dog to stay alive in Canadian wilderness - NY Daily News

The man said he wants another dog, according to this follow-up article, which has more details of what happened:

Marco Lavoie, stranded hiker who ate his own dog, wants another pet | Mail Online

To be honest, I don't even know what to say.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I could no more kill and eat my dog than I could kill and eat my child.

He had a choice to be there in the wilderness - the fog didn't and suffered for it's owner's stupidity and self interest. And after the fog had chased the bear away from him too! What a piece of work!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Dreadful, but I did have to read it just to work out where the fog had come from!!


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Poor dog 

This man should be banned from keeping animals


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

I'd never do it.... in fact if it was just me and Stanley I'd probably offer him one of my limbs to keep him alive!!!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

That's awfull...he should never be allowed to have another dog.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

rose said:


> Dreadful, but I did have to read it just to work out where the fog had come from!!


Adverse weather conditions - the unsung heroes of the wild! Hahahahaha:lol:

My typing skills leave much to be desired haha


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

The dog had saved him from the bear, his dog would had kept his owner warm from the cold, kept him safe from possible further attacks, and brought back food he had caught, be his companion in the wilderness, that's the canine instinct; to look after his owner 'the leader of the pack'

By killing & eating his dog, the man destroyed his only source that could had helped him endure the condition he was in until he got rescued


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Un for giveable!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This has been posted previously.

He killed the dog days after the bear ransacked his camp. It took three months before he was rescued and experts praised him for his actions which they said kept him alive.

He was near a lake/river I don't believe he couldn't have caught fish. I don't doubt there will be have wildlife he could have killed for food. It seems to me he wasn't fully prepared for his wilderness trip.

I would have back up, someone contacting me regular and vice versa, so there would be someone fully aware of my location. No contact problem, search and rescue end of.

I can honestly say I would never kill my dog let alone eat him. I do know this for a fact because I would never place either of us in that situation and if we ever were the dog would have to eat me.


----------



## buddyrevell (Nov 13, 2013)

sskmick said:


> This has been posted previously.


You are right. After you mentioned it, I searched and found two threads, in Dog Chat and General Chat. Since I didn't see anything in the Pet News section about it, I thought it hadn't been posted, plus I joined the forum after those threads. Sorry.

(Btw, you brought up some good points, sskmick)

If any mod sees this, feel free to close this thread.


----------

